# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  مدينة عجلون الرائعه

## معاذ ملحم

عشائر مدينة عجلون :

1) القضاة : من اعقاب (الحسين بن علي بن ابي طالب رضى الله عنه) ويؤيدون قولهم هذا بحجة نسب تاريخها سنة 461 هجري (1068 م.), هاجر جدهم "عطية" من المعرة الى دمشق وتوفي فيها. وقد خلف ولدا اسمه (علي) وهذا خلف ثلاثة ابناء وهم( محمد واحمد, وزين الدين). خرج احمد الى الكرك واعقابه فيها يقال لهم القضاة, وذهب محمد وزين الدين الى قرية جبل عجلون واستوطناها. مكث اعقابهم, ويدعون القضاة, خرج منهم فرع الى السلط يقال لهم فيها القضاة ايضا ووهم حلف مع عشيرة "الحياصات", وينقسمون الى ثلاث فرق(بنو عبد الله, وبنو منصور, والمعابده).

2) البعول : اقدم عشيرة تسكن قرية عنجرة.

3) البعيرات : يسكنون في قرية اوصره وهم الحمولة الوحيدة فيها , ولقد نزحوا اليها من خربة ام الجلود بجور عنجرة. اما عن نسبهم, فيعتقد انهم قريشوا النسب بدليل نخوتهم التي تثير فيهم الحمية وهي (بنو قريش), ولا يوجد بين ايديهم وثائق تايد هذا الزعم.

4) بنو دبيسان : من سكان قرية عرجان.

5) بنو زيدان وبنو جريس : حمولتان مسيحيتان من حمايل قرية عنجرة, وهم من بقايا الغساسنة.

6) بنو سعيد : من حمايل قرية عرجان, وينتسبون الى قيس عيلان, ويقلون ان جدهم سعيد هو اخ لجد حمولة بني سعيد في قرية دورا من قضاء الخليل.

7) بنو سمور : من العشائر المسيحية, اصلهم من راشيا بسوريا, ومنازلهم في عنجرة, ومن فروعهم من سكن في قرى جبل عجلون وكفرنجة وفارة وخربة الوهادنة.

8) بنو شقير : من اقدم سكان قرية خربة الواهدنة.

9) بنو عطا : من عشائر قرية فارة(الهاشمية) من قضاء عجلون.

10) بنو فواز : اصلهم من عشيرة الفواز من قبيلة السردية, ولقد هجر جدهم قبيلته قبل 250 سنة تقريبا واستوطن قرية عنجرة.

11) بنو المقداد : من عشائر منطقة عرجان, وهم فرع من المقدادية القاطنين في قرية بيت ايدس بناحية الكورة.

12) البلاونة : وايضا يقال لهم (الفقراء), وهم بطن من قبيلة بلي من قضاعة, وهم فرع من عشيرة البلاونة في منطقة عجلون, وينقسمون الى (السلامات, والقبلان, والفلاح, والحناطلة, والمخادمة, والعلاونة).

13) الحواورة : منازلهم في قرية باعون.

14) الخرابشة : اصلهم من منطقة الطفيلة من "الجوابرة" ونزحوا عنها للخلافات العشائرية, فذهب قسم منهم الى نابلس في فلسطين استوطنوا قرية عقربا وعراق المنشية ويدعون هناك (بالجوابرة). وقسم ذهب الى السلط ويقال له الخرابشة, اما الثالث ذهب الى قرية عين جنا ويقال لهم الخرابشة ايضا.

15) الخزيمات : من حمايل خربة الوهادنة.

16) الخشينية : من حمايل قرية عرجان.

17) الخطاطبة : اصل هذه العشيرة من الحجاز ويزعمون انهم من نسل الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه, وليس لديهم وثائق تثبت هذا الزعم, وهم من سكان خربة الوهادنة.

18) الربابعة : فرع من عشيرة الربابعة في الكورة, وهم من نسل (عبد القادر الكيلاني من اعقاب الحسن بن علي بن ابي طالب رضى الله عنه). وهم يسكنون في قرية فاره(الهاشمية).

19) الربضية : من عشائر الاردن المسيحية, وهم ينتسبون الى عرب الغساسنة. يسكنون في منطقة عجلون ويتفرع منهم عشيرة(عيسى), ولهم اقارب "بالرميمين", ورام الله في فلسطين يقال لهم (آل العجلوني), واما عن اسمهم فهنالك رويتان, الاولى يقال انهم اخذوا اسمهم من" قلعة الربض" في عجلون كونهم سكنوا حولها عندما نزلوا عجلون, والثانية ماخوذ من بلاد "الرباط" بالمغرب, الذين يدعون انها بلدهم الاصلي الذي نزحوا منه الى الاردن.

20) الزعارير : منازلهم في قرية السموع وفارة وهي من اكبر عشائر عجلون ويقيمون ايضا في شمال المملكه والوسط والجنوب ويتبعون الى بني قيس .

21) السيوف : فرع من (آل سيف) التي تنزل في قرية ذنابة في طولكرم, وآل سيف ينتسبون "لسيف بن ذي يزن الحميري" من عرب القحطانية.

22) الشويات : من حمايل قرية كفرنجة, واصلهم من قرية كثربة بجوار الكرك.

23) الشويطريين : نزحوا من قرية جمحة الواقعة غربي اربد.

24) الصمادية : واحدهم (صمادي), ينتسبون الى (الحسين بن علي بن ابي طالب رضى الله عنه), ولديهم حجة نسب مؤرخة في ربيع الاول عام 945ه منقولة من شجرة نسب قديمة مؤرخة في ذي الحجة عام 605 هجري موقعة من قبل (عز الدين بن احمد بن محمد الحسيني بمصر). لديهم اقارب في سوريا في مناطق(جبل الدروز, ودير الشعار, العظيمية), وفي فلسطين في مدن(جنين, ونابلس, وصفد حيث يعرفون فيها "بآل مراد" , ولوبيا). اما مركز تواجهدهم هو جبل عجلون.

25) العروض : بطن من العروض احدى فرق عشيرة الحباشنة التي تسكن الكرك.

26) العظيمات : مساكنهم في خربة الواهدنة.

27) العنيزات : من سكان قرية باعون, ويزعمون النسب الى قبيلة عنزة.

28) العويسات والقطيشات : من العشائر المسيحية, يقلون انهم نزحوا من وادي موسى في جنوب الاردن, ونزحوا الى جبل عجلون, ويقلون ان لديهم صلة قربة بين عشيرة "العكشة والحجازين" بالكرك.

29) الغرايبة : من حمايل فارة, وهم فرع من عشيرة الغرايبة التي تنزل في قرية حوارة.

30) الغزو : يقلون ان سبب التسمية لان جدهم من قبيلة بني صخر جاء غازيا الى منطقة عجلون, ثم قطن فيها, ومساكنهم في خربة الوهادنة.

31) الفريحات : يقلون ان جدهم "فريح" من قبيلة اللهيب من الجبور من عرب القحطانية, قدم اجدادهم الثلاثة (فرح, وفريح, ومقداد) من اليمن ونزلوا على سيل الزرقاء ثم تفرقوا, فذهب فرح الى فارة, ورحل مقداد جد المقدادين الى بصرى اسكي شام, اما فريح فاقم في خربة الوهادنة. ولديهم اقارب في فلسطين في منطقة نابلس يقال لهم(آل دروزة).

32) القدحات : من حمايل قرية باعون.

33)البطوش : من حمايل قرية راسون, وهم فرع من عشيرة البطوش القاطنة في قرية الطيبة بجوار الكرك.

34) القواقنة : من حمايل قرية فارة.

35) المزاهرة : من العشائر المسيحية, وهم من حمايل قرية عنجرة وينتسبون الى عرب الغساسنة. يقلون انهم اخذوا اسمهم من جدهم "مزهر" الذي اخذ اسمه بالاصل من معبد لرجل تقي يدعى"زاهر", ومقامه لا يزال معروفا حتى هذا اليوم في بلدة عنجرة. يقلون ان لديهم اقارب بالصريح يقال لهم "المرجية", وايضا يقلون ان لديهم اقارب في حوران والشام ولبنان.

36) المومنية : يقطن المومنية في قرى صخره وعبين وعبلين وعين جنا, ينتسبون الى (الحسين بن علي بن ابي طالب رضى الله عنه). يثبتون ذلك بحجة مؤرخة في 10 جمادي الاول سنة 1329 ههجري(1911 م.), ويقلون انها منقولة عن نسخة قديمة مؤرخة في سنة 380 هجري (990 م.) محمفوظة عند "جنيد بن الشيخ محمد الجنيدي بحمص".

37) النجدادات : من سكان قرية حلاوة, ويروه انهم من عشيرة النجادا من المصاليخ من عنزة.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تمتاز عجلون بإعتدال مناخها، وكثرة غاباتها، ووفرة مياهها وخصوبة تربتها، كل هذه العوامل أهلت عجلون لتكون مكاناً للإستيطان البشري منذ أقدم الأزمان ويدل على هذا التاريخ الأثار التاريخية المنتشرة في مناطقها ففي قرية تبنة القريبة من عجلون يوجد المسجد الزيداني، وقاعة الإجتماعات التي تعود الى 1750 وفيها كذلك المبنى المعروف (بعلالي الشريدة) والذي كان منزلاً لحكام المنطقة قبل تأسيس الإمارة . ووجه التميز في هذا المبنى أنه يتألف من طابقين حيث لم يكن هذا النوع من البناء معروفاً من قبل.
اما قرية زوبيا ففيها مباني قديمة تعود الى العهد البيزنطي خاصة ما يسمى ب (الدير) الذي يحتوي على بقايا كنيسة بيزنطية قديمة.
وشكل نبع الماء الواقع بين زوبيا و تبنة مركز جذب سكاني منذ القدم وحتى ايامنا الحاضرة، حيث تقوم حول هذه المنطقة أكثر من (10) قرى وبلدات تحيط بمحمية عجلون، حيث يعيش فيها الاف من السكان القرويين الذين يعيشون على زراعة المحاصيل كالعنب والتين والزيتون الذي يعد اكثر الاشجار انتشاراً وشهرة في المنطقة. 

اما ابرز المواقع الاثرية والتاريخية فهي قلعة عجلون المعروفة بقلعة الربض، اذ تشكل معلماً اثرياً تاريخياً بارزاً في محافظة عجلون، فقد بينت هذه القلعة على قمة تل مكسّو بالاشجار الحرجية على يد عز الدين اسامة بن منقذ احد قادة صلاح الدين الايوبي، لتكون حصناً منيعاً في وجه هجمات الصليبين، ومركزاً مشرفاً لمراقبة الطرق التجارية.
تمثل القلعة التي صمدت أمام الظواهر الطبيعية وظلت محافظة على اجزائها كاملة رغم مرور مئات السنوات، نموذجاً حياً للعبقرية الهندسية العسكرية الإسلامية، فقد اكسبها موقعها على أعلى قمة جبل عوف ميزة استراتيجية فريدة، حيث يحيط بها خندق عميق كان يستخدم لجمع المياه ، إضافة الى كونه يشكل حاجزاً قوياً يصعب اقتحامه فضلاً عن بواباتها المحصنة وابراجها العالية التي كانت تشكل موقعاً فريداً للمراقبة والاستكشاف ومواقع دفاعية قوية، ففي داخلها تكثر الدهاليز والممرات الضيقة الى جانب القاعات الفسيحة التي كانت منامات للجند واصطبلاات لخيول الأيوبيين علاوة على آبار المياه التي تتسع لآلاف الامتار المكعبة من مياة المطر ويمكن لمن يصعد الى احد ابراجها ان يستمتع بمنظر ساحر آخاذ حيث ينبسط أمامه وادي الأردن ومرتفعات القدس وسلسلة جبال سوريا ومن بينها جبل الشيخ الذي يكسوه الثلج طوال العام.
والى جانب القلعة كشفت الحفريات الأثرية عن بقايا كنيسة تعود الى العهد البيزنطي المبكر. 

صورمن مدينة عجلون

----------


## ajluni top

على راسي يا كبير :Eh S(17): 

والله يعطيك العافيه
وعجلون يا قطعه مني

----------


## آلجوري

يا سلام ما أحلها عجلون بتجنن بس ما شفت ولا صورة  :Db465236ff: 

يعطيك العافية معاذ  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا معاذ
انا رحت على عجلون وشفتها على الطبيعه
الصور هون مش فاتحه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تم التعديل على الموضوع

شكرا لمتابعتكم

----------


## lu2zgool

لا أدري لماذا كلما ذكرت عشائر عجلون او عشائر الشمال بشكل عام تنسون ذكر الزغول  بالرغم انهم من اكبر عشائر عنجره خاصه وعجلون عامه 
سامحوني لكنني سأذكر بعض المعلومات التي اعرفها عنهم فهم اهلي وعشيرتي 


         يعيش معظم افراد عشيرة الزغول في قرية عنجرة , اخرين يعيشون في الساخنه والفاخرة من قرى عجلون وفي عجلون نفسها .
         تنقسم الععشيره الى فخوذ عدة اهمها : - بني ابو خلف (انا منهم)
                                       - بني حمود
                                       -بني سعيد 
                                        -بني مسعود 
                                        -بني نصير 
                                        - النواصره 
  هذه بعض المعلومات التي اعرفها واتمنى ان لا نهمل ذكر اي عشيره اردنيه فجميعهم اهلنا وعزوتنا ................. :SnipeR (27):

----------


## زهره التوليب

موضوع حلو
شكرا معاذ واهلا بك بالمنتدى يا زغول وشكرا على معلوماتك

----------


## anoucha

ايه و الله حلوة كتير مدينتكم  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا معاذ وعفكرة عجلون اروع مدينة زورتها بحياتي .  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لكل من نور صفحتى برده الجميل 

وشكرا لكي يا زهرة التوليب على المتابعه الرائعه

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

:Bl (9):  يسلموو هالأيــآدي يـ باشا  :Bl (9):

----------


## mosa

مرحبا معاذ لويش ناسي عشيرة الرشايدة

ميرسيييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## العراب89

> مرحبا معاذ لويش ناسي عشيرة الرشايدة
> 
> ميرسيييييييييييييييييييييي



كله ولا ينسى الرشايدة يا كبير :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (15):  حقك على راسي يا سيدي  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يخليكم 

والله متل ما بيحكوا الشوف مو مثل الحكي 

أما انا اليوم بعجلون وبجد أحلى جو بعجلون  بالليل بكون المنظر اشي من الاخر .... وخصوصا .... عين جنا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بتعرف يا معاذ لو معاي سيارة كان اجيت 

 :SnipeR (17):  :SnipeR (17):  :SnipeR (17):  :SnipeR (17):  :SnipeR (17):  :SnipeR (17):

----------


## عاشقة ريان

يسلمو على الموضوع الرائع
الي يبرز صورة الاردن المشرقة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
والنعم والله أحسن ناس 
[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو معاذ وين الزغول

----------

